# Charlie & William



## FlopsnWills (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi all,
I've had one of these before, but instead of bringing up a 2 year old blog, I thought I would start a new one 

I have 2 neutered boys, a 4 year old mini rex named Charlie and a 3year old netherland dwarf named William. They are not "bonded" per say,they like each other but have seperate playtimes. Charlie shows hisaffection by peeing on William.. a lot. I wish they could be full timefriends, but it's a gross bad habit Charlie has made.

I love my boys :love:

Onto the pics!

Charlie showing off his house...





















Bunny flop!!






William being adorable...

























Razorback! He's had that cute spike since he was a baby





Dissaproving Rabbit 






And if you don't mind.. my other babies





Cat Cat and Booties (mother and son)





and Benjamin

Natalie:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

:shock:Ummmm Can I have them?


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 6, 2007)

I love Charlie and William!!! ActuallyI loved the name Charlie and ended up naming one of my guys Charlietoo! They look fantastic. I love William's littleangry face. haha. Have you ever tried to bond them since theygot neutered? Charlie just keeps peeing on William eventhough he's neutered??  Poor William.

____________
Nadia


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 7, 2007)

Your babies are beautiful. 

I didn't know Mini Rexs came in that colour. I petted my first rex a couple of weeks ago and fell in love.:heartbeat:

Looking forward to more pictures.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness, they are stunning! My heart is melting....:hearts I want both of them, better watch out!

And can I just say, Benjamin looks a lot like my cat Moppet.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 7, 2007)

I love that squishy little William! And Charlie has the most amazing tummy ever!

Glad to see you back on!:wave2


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 7, 2007)

Omg.... I totally love Charlie's markings :shock:

Charlie is one handsome bunny!

As is William. He looks a bit like my Necro.

^_^

Chandie and the Bunnies.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 7, 2007)

I've missed these two, they are so beautiful!:inlove:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, I've missed seeing your boys. They are both gorgeous. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the pics of Charlie flopping!


----------



## Cutiebunny (Apr 7, 2007)

I love the cute little spike on the back...so lush both of them!


----------



## Haley (Apr 7, 2007)

Your babies are adorable! I am especially inlove with William. Have you ever noticed that netherland dwarfs allhave that same expression on their face, like "I rule this place...whatdo you want, slave?" I want this little guy!


----------



## binkies (Apr 7, 2007)

I am in love with William's meltiness (my ownword) into the hand! Charlie is absolutely gorgeous!He musthave to fight the ladies off with a stick!


----------



## FlopsnWills (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks guys! They're my babies :inlove:

Charlie's been neutered since I got him way back in March of 2005, so Ithink he's just really hormonal. It's okay though, at least he isn'taggressive 

Michaela, I actually noticed that we have twin kitties from your blog..your 2 are adorable.. and so are your buns! I *love* theirplayhouse!

I really do feel like their slaves. William sure is a sweetie, but he'salso spoiled. I've had him since he was a baby and he doesn't know whatit's like to not have everything his way :disgust: Charlie is spoiledtoo, but he appreciates it more.

I'm glad you guys enjoyed the pics, I'll try to post more often.

Natalie :bunnydance:


----------



## aeposten (Apr 7, 2007)

Your bunnies are adorable! I love Charlie's "bunny flop" picture. He has such lovely coloring.

-Amy


----------



## FlopsnWills (Apr 7, 2007)

Nadia, did you really name your baby after mine?? I better not tell Charlie, he'll get a huge head!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 8, 2007)

*FlopsnWills wrote:*


> Michaela, I actually noticed that we have twin kitties fromyour blog.. your 2 are adorable.. and so are your buns! I *love*their playhouse!


Thank you!

We need more pictures now


----------



## FlopsnWills (Apr 8, 2007)

Haha I just noticed this.. he does have anamazing tummy, doesn't he? I've tried everything to keep his weightdown, but I think he's at an OK weight right now, right? Hopefully!When I first brought him home, he was 5.5 pounds, now I think he's morelike 4.5

He gets 1/4 cup Oxbow BB/T a day with timothy hay and the occassionalhandful of alfalfa, very rarely. Also, about a teaspon of oats a day.William eats unlimited pellets because he's such a fussy eater :nono

I have some new pics I'll upload tonight :bunny19
*
naturestee wrote:*


> I love that squishylittle William! And Charlie has the most amazing tummy ever!


----------



## binkies (Apr 8, 2007)

If you are wanting to get his weight down, itmight be a good idea to cut out the oats. Unless you are using them fora medical reason. They are both beauties!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 8, 2007)

Your bunnies are adorable! I especially love William. He is so small!


----------



## FlopsnWills (Apr 11, 2007)

Binkies, I give Charlie his oats because he getsextra cecals really easily, and it seems to help some. He also getsthem when I give him too many veggies. Maybe it has something to dowith his past?
I finally uploaded those pics and theyrenot much.. they were both really sleepy and wanted nothing to do withme


----------



## FlopsnWills (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## FlopsnWills (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## FlopsnWills (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## FlopsnWills (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 11, 2007)

*FlopsnWills wrote:*


> Nadia, did you really name your baby after mine?? I betternot tell Charlie, he'll get a huge head!



I loved the name Charlie as soon as I saw you had a bun namescharlie... and then when we got our Charlie, Neil mentioned that nameand I clung to it.  We named him after CharlesLindberg because of he sometimes didairplane ears when we gothim, but I really grabbed onto the name because I liked it from yourlittle guy. 



___________
Nadia


----------



## FlopsnWills (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## FlopsnWills (Apr 11, 2007)

That's so funny about Charles Lindberg, verycreative! Charlie actually came to me already named, so I can't takeany credit :bunnydance:


----------



## binkies (Apr 11, 2007)

Look at that face! So expressive!


----------

